# Rosemary Beads Tattoo



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Who else thinks these are pretty nice?














































Im thinking that something like this may be my next tattoo, what you think?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Who else thinks these are pretty nice?


first time i've seen these, very much like the back ones


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally, and no offence intended, no I don't. Get yourself a good tattoo intead. Something like hulk hogan punching a bear.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rosary


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you're a christian or a mexican skinhead


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Rosemary hehe, just spotted the deliberate mistake.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Abysmal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> Personally, and no offence intended, no I don't. Get yourself a good tattoo intead. Something like hulk hogan punching a bear.


x2 couldn't agree more.



xpower said:


> Rosary


No, he literally wants a tattoo of rosemary with beads. Apparently Jamie Oliver reccomended it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Abysmal


Post a pic of something you prefer then


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's another nice one:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Not really my cup of tea, I'm a tat virgin but wouldn't mind having one though. Just got to have a look around and see what I like.

Maybe:

JACK AS FVCK

Across my back, what do you think... :lol:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

are you catholic? if you end up in hell with that tattoo on you get the exta red hot pokers!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

those are praying hands tattoos.. and if you can pull them off they look cool as fvck..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> are you catholic? if you end up in hell with that tattoo on you get the exta red hot pokers!


No im not religious but just think they are nice, and meaningful


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

My wife picks all my tatts this was my last one


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

she failed.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

are they meaningful if you are not religious? They do look nice if you like tattoos I suppose it is just a pretty picture.

if you want something different have you looked at scarfication or strike branding?

You would get alot more talk out of then than a tattoo.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

If you're not catholic, I don't understand getting rosary beads? They are a specific catholic symbol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gazzak said:


> My wife picks all my tatts this was my last one


lol is your wife blind ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thinking about gettin my first tatt. been coming up with my own ideas as want a custom job.

rosary beads are a gd start, try adding something to it to make a unique design or hav a word with some artists.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i see where the tattooist went wrong now


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> i see where the tattooist went wrong now


you ruined a work of art there :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you ruined a work of art there :lol:


i know im a bad man :lol:

im not the messiah im a naughty naughty boy :lol:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

eh rosary beads.....are you religious??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes gotta be religious. why would u pick them if u werent!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> are they meaningful if you are not religious? They do look nice if you like tattoos I suppose it is just a pretty picture.
> 
> if you want something different have you looked at scarfication or strike branding?
> 
> ...


Yeah talk of being a freak and all the girls being scared of you ha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> eh rosary beads.....are you religious??





eezy1 said:


> hes gotta be religious. why would u pick them if u werent!


I just like the design, i've never been a religious person but i think they are nice


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I just like the design, i've never been a religious person but i think they are nice


They do look good, but to be honest mate they mean a lot if your catholic....google it!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

this ones pretty cool


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Mate of mine his one of these on his calf with the 2 hands and beads.. looks nice but to be honest wouldnt be MY choice of tattoo have to say


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> this ones pretty cool


Cool if you are 15 lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

No mate. Religious then maybe.

Do some more research for an alternative.

BTW where you looking at getting the work done...meaning which part of your body.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i decided i wanted to get inked 8 months ago. best advice i was given was take time and research.

found image after image i thought i was dead set on. wouldve cost thousands in cover ups or laser removals


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe but this looks alot better than a tatt imo. They are very common


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> maybe but this looks alot better than a tatt imo. They are very common


wtf is that?!?! No offence but it looks like a burn victim


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> wtf is that?!?! No offence but it looks like a burn victim


Cos thats exactly what it is! Ew!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=809&q=silly+tatts&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

check some of them bad boys out :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> :lol:


Real? that must of ****ing hurt?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that had to hurt .


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

fvck having anything religious on my body


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh its real. my eyes water just thinking about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> yeh its real. my eyes water just thinking about it


how long did it take ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

that turned my stomach!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

thats ****ing distgusting and mate this is gen conversation


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> No mate. Religious then maybe.
> 
> Do some more research for an alternative.
> 
> BTW where you looking at getting the work done...meaning which part of your body.


I'd get something like that on my shoulder probably, with the beads coming down my arm a bit


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

deleted =]

yeh it is bad. my mate sent it to me in an email ages ago and i nearly puked


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> deleted =]
> 
> yeh it is bad. my mate sent it to me in an email ages ago and i nearly puked


It wasnt that bad. There are some right pu$$ys on here.



Raptor said:


> I'd get something like that on my shoulder probably, with the beads coming down my arm a bit


Keep thinking lad. I got my first tat at 25. Not so much unhappy with it but surely would have done something different with the hindsight.

Not a fan of the rosary's tbh, but mainly because of the lacking religious link from the potential tat owner.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Post a pic of something you prefer then


hmm quite like your new avatar if you can post that pls


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not that religious but i ended up with about four of my seven tatts being religious in some way lol

Crosses, psalms, verses. All good.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I like these and may have one on the inside of my bicep.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I really want my first tat but picking something that your going to like for another 50 years is not easy! I kinda like the idea of something meaningful in Latin on my chest, I only say Latin because i understand a bit of it and i also love Roman history.

Something like this:










I friend of mine has one in English that says "Do Not Resuscitate" lol i often wonder if he was in a situation where he needed resuscitation would they pay any attention!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

MrMike said:


> I really want my first tat but picking something that your going to like for another 50 years is not easy! I kinda like the idea of something meaningful in Latin on my chest, I only say Latin because i understand a bit of it and i also love Roman history.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


I have a tattoo in same place as that picture but it says 'Love Conquers All' in Latin(Amor Vincit Omnia) with a nautical star either side.

I think it's quite a good place to get one if it's more of a personal reason for the tattoo rather than image as average joe won't see it but family members,close friends will.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

EssexMalRider said:


> Do some more research for an alternative.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


>


fantastic!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wouldnt get a specific catholic tatt if you aren't one, simply cause your not catholic and 2nd cause u'll have no end of people critising you once they find out you ain't catholic


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry to say but i think its a ****e idea, there is so much good art out there, look up odd boy and kamil mocet for good artists in the uk

dont go religious unless is says fvck religion !!!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> wouldnt get a specific catholic tatt if you aren't one, simply cause your not catholic and 2nd cause u'll have no end of people critising you once they find out you ain't catholic


I ain't Catholic and I have a Catholic sleeve. Never had 1 person take the **** and only get good comments.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I ain't Catholic and I have a Catholic sleeve. Never had 1 person take the **** and only get good comments.


your tattoo sucks cause you ain't catholic...theres your first negative one


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> your tattoo sucks cause you ain't catholic...theres your first negative one


Thanks.

My car is German but I'm not from Germany, is that OK?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My car is German but I'm not from Germany, is that OK?


your first name is Adolf so it evens it off

P.S You got a photo of your tatt in all seriousness, curious what it looks like


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My car is German but I'm not from Germany, is that OK?


By car you actuallly mean you've tied Boris Becker to a chair and ride him, so yes its fine.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> your first name is Adolf so it evens it off
> 
> P.S You got a photo of your tatt in all seriousness, curious what it looks like


Damn, you're onto me ;-)

It's not finished yet so haven't posted any recent pics but there are some on here somewhere. Going back on the 23rd and will post one then...


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


>


Don't think that one is going to look to good when the hair grows back!!! Errrrrrr


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Slightly unrelated but i'm getting a tattoo on my forearm on monday,, is it ok to train weights the same week as getting the tattoo?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's my tats





































Back is finishednow though, sleeve needs finishing this year


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

nice iron, is it a bosh? Also I dont think those shoes go with your eyes.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> Here's my tats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are transfers, I can see your iron in the background ;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Sim6 said:


> Slightly unrelated but i'm getting a tattoo on my forearm on monday,, is it ok to train weights the same week as getting the tattoo?


Depends how much it scabs over but generally, I'd avoid training anything that could damage the tattoo.

Legs, Abs, Cardio etc should be fine......


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 3, 2011)

look good on the right people. just go with the crowd and get a tribal


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1440&bih=809&q=silly+tatts&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
> 
> check some of them bad boys out :lol:


Some good arguments against universal suffrage there.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My car is German but I'm not from Germany, is that OK?


Good point. Now go ahead and make your next tatoo a quran verse or two.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Good point. Now go ahead and make your next tatoo a quran verse or two.


Having some Latin text but I'm not from Italy and I can't read/speak Latin?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Having some Latin text but I'm not from Italy and I can't read/speak Latin?


And I suggested some Arabic text. Can you read/speak Arabic?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bamse said:


> And I suggested some Arabic text. Can you read/speak Arabic?


LOL


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm very picky about tattoos so naturally hate them!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Bamse said:


> And I suggested some Arabic text. Can you read/speak Arabic?


Yes, I was actually born in Arabia.

My real name is Lawrence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Yes, I was actually born in Arabia.
> 
> My real name is Lawrence.


epic!


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Any thoughts on a Buddha tattoo?

They don't follow no religion as such.....just beliefs in their prophecies.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

daisbuys said:


> Any thoughts on a Buddha tattoo?
> 
> They don't follow no religion as such.....just beliefs in their prophecies.....


just shave your head and light candles everywere, much cheaper


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

daisbuys said:


> Any thoughts on a Buddha tattoo?
> 
> They don't follow no religion as such.....just beliefs in their prophecies.....


They don't? I think some one billion people will be very disappointed hearing this. Poor guys, they've tried so hard for so long. And what will Steven Seagal say?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bamse said:


> They don't? I think some one billion people will be very disappointed hearing this. Poor guys, they've tried so hard for so long. And what will Steven Seagal say?


phew, thankgod someone said it!

Oh and awesome Seagal reference, I'll rep you for that


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> just shave your head and light candles everywere, much cheaper


Sounds like a Neo Nazi's attempt at seducing his blond haired blue eyed date!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> phew, thankgod someone said it!
> 
> Oh and awesome Seagal reference, I'll rep you for that


he's right, buddhism isn't a religion as theres technically no god, it's a belief system.

buddha isn't worshipped as a god, he's just someone who achieved enlightenment.

(my mum was an RE teacher)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

For tattoos i'd only get something personally meaningful, so someone elses religion, beliefs etc wouldn't get near me


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

A big pentagram with a 666 would look better.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Your mothers anal.

Its basically a religion


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Your mothers anal.
> 
> Its basically a religion


Well your mother likes anal


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

ALR said:


> he's right, buddhism isn't a religion as theres technically no god, it's a belief system.
> 
> buddha isn't worshipped as a god, he's just someone who achieved enlightenment.
> 
> (my mum was an RE teacher)


Ye....suck egg's you lot


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ALR said:


> he's right, buddhism isn't a religion as theres technically no god, it's a belief system.
> 
> buddha isn't worshipped as a god, he's just someone who achieved enlightenment.
> 
> (my mum was an RE teacher)


What does your mother mean by there technically being no god? There is no god in Buddhism period. Buddha is no god, although in stark contrast to your mum, I'd say he is worshipped as one by many buddhists. Either way, does the lack of a god mean that buddhism is no religion, is that what your mum is saying?

I say that is a load of rubbish. Belief system sounds like a term invented by closet hippie-leftist pseudo-intellectuals trying to make their irrational infatuation with eastern religions more acceptable and fit into their otherwise anti-religious outlook on life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Bamse said:


> What does your mother mean by there technically being no god? There is no god in Buddhism period. Buddha is no god, although in stark contrast to your mum, I'd say he is worshipped as one by many buddhists. Either way, does the lack of a god mean that buddhism is no religion, is that what your mum is saying?
> 
> I say that is a load of rubbish. Belief system sounds like a term invented by closet hippie-leftist pseudo-intellectuals trying to make their irrational infatuation with eastern religions more acceptable and fit into their otherwise anti-religious outlook on life.


I didn't think anyone would assume I was quoting my mother word for word.

In order to be a religion there needs to be a god, buddha isn't a god. buddhism is more a philosophy or way of life.

and p.s if pressed I'd probably claim to be buddhist, have taken part in several vipassana retreats, share their outlook and philosophy to an extent. I was raised by a christian RE teacher and a CofE vicar so I've seen it all lol.

anyway it depends how u define religion, cant really be ****d to argue about it, but as most people mean religion to mean a system of worship with a god it's not a religion by the usual definition


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

daisbuys said:


> Any thoughts on a Buddha tattoo?
> 
> They don't follow no religion as such.....just beliefs in their prophecies.....


Yea I have fancied one of these. However one of the things that Buddhism teaches is to release your atachment to material objects. I think a tattoo would class as this. Making getting a tattoo the last thing a real Buddhist would do. Therefore if you have a Buddhist tattoo you are basically saying you are not a buddhist and might as well have a tattoo of your granny holding a nice tray of scones.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Jalapa said:


> Yea I have fancied one of these. However one of the things that Buddhism teaches is to release your atachment to material objects. I think a tattoo would class as this. Making getting a tattoo the last thing a real Buddhist would do. Therefore if you have a Buddhist tattoo you are basically saying you are not a buddhist and might as well have a tattoo of your granny holding a nice tray of scones.


mmm scones


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> Well your mother likes anal


My mother may like anal, but your mother gives anal. BOOM! Bring it homosabi



ALR said:


> mmm scones


mmm scones


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

ALR said:


> I didn't think anyone would assume I was quoting my mother word for word.
> 
> In order to be a religion there needs to be a god, buddha isn't a god. buddhism is more a philosophy or way of life.
> 
> and p.s if pressed I'd probably claim to be buddhist, have taken part in several vipassana retreats, share their outlook and philosophy to an extent. I was raised by a christian RE teacher and a CofE vicar so I've seen it all lol


And I think most on here have a bit of Buddhism in them without realising it!

A typical quote:

The mind is everything. What you think you become.

So Basically, if you think you wanna be big....you become big, if you think you wanna be strong....you become strong, if you think your cool...you become cool, and if you think your skinny.....well there's no hope for you here skinny ****, stick to the rosary beads


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

daisbuys said:


> And I think most on here have a bit of Buddhism in them without realising it!
> 
> A typical quote:
> 
> ...


I think I want a 15 inch cock, oh wait, here it comes, nope, fvck all happened


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ALR said:


> I didn't think anyone would assume I was quoting my mother word for word.


I didn't. But you seemed to be backing up your argument with the fact that your mother was a teacher. I thought that was funny. Just messing around, that's all.



ALR said:


> anyway it depends how u define religion, cant really be ****d to argue about it, but as most people mean religion to mean a system of worship with a god it's not a religion by the usual definition


Well, for the purposes of this thread then, let's define religion as 'a belief system, the symbols of which have the capacity of causing considerable offence when used in a tattoo, especially if the wearer does not adhere to said belief system'.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Jalapa said:


> Yea I have fancied one of these. However one of the things that Buddhism teaches is to release your atachment to material objects. I think a tattoo would class as this. Making getting a tattoo the last thing a real Buddhist would do. Therefore if you have a Buddhist tattoo you are basically saying you are not a buddhist and might as well have a tattoo of your granny holding a nice tray of scones.


Na, surely material things are like big houses, yachts, cars etc etc, you know, physical things?

A tattoo is embodied into you, and will be with you for the rest of your life.....unlike something material.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Bamse said:


> I didn't. But you seemed to be backing up your argument with the fact that your mother was a teacher. I thought that was funny. Just messing around, that's all.


 i wasn't really backin it up with that, just explaining why i know lots of boring shiz about religion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I think I want a 15 inch cock, oh wait, here it comes, nope, fvck all happened


try thinking you ARE a 15 inch cock and see what happens


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ALR said:


> try thinking you ARE a 15 inch cock and see what happens


He will turn into a rude smurf?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> try thinking you ARE a 15 inch cock and see what happens


hmmm....grrr...aggggggagagagaga......ahhhhhhh....I can feel it, its coming, its COMING!!!!!.......nah fvck all


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I think I want a 15 inch cock, oh wait, here it comes, nope, fvck all happened


You should of laid of the gear, and you would have had one by now...just like me


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

im tired of people getting tattoos "cause they look cool".

get something that actually symbolses who you are or what youre about.

a non-religious person getting a rosary is absurd.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

daisbuys said:


> Na, surely material things are like big houses, yachts, cars etc etc, you know, physical things?
> 
> A tattoo is embodied into you, and will be with you for the rest of your life.....unlike something material.


mmm scones


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

daisbuys said:


> You should of laid of the gear, and you would have had one by now...just like me


Are you saying hung gay men generally don't like guys who are on gear? Maybe that's just your boyfriend's personal preference?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

you may as well get this http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150195489955669&set=pu.85964110668&type=1&theater

it would mean just as much to you, and looks much nicer.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Are you saying hung gay men generally don't like guys who are on gear? Maybe that's just your boyfriend's personal preference?


Yep, sure is honey  xxx


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> No im not religious but just think they are nice, and meaningful


How the fvck can you say they're "nice and meaningful", when you don't even know what they're called...?! They're *ROSARY* beads and they're a symbol of Catholic penitence and contrition. I actually find it pretty offensive and insulting when people decide to have tattoos of things 'just because'. If you're Catholic, then fine but, as you've just admitted you're atheist, you're denigrating and demeaning a very powerful symbol of the Catholic faith, even more so because you can't even give it its correct name (rosemary is a Mediterranean herb, you w***er!).

I would say the same if anyone decided to have a tattoo of Vishnu, Shiva, the Qu'ran, Torah, Pentateuch, Star of David (though this has become more political in recent times, it's actually a Jewish emblem), Jesus Christ, any saint, etc.

The bottom line is: - *DO NOT HAVE RELIGIOUS TATTOOS, UNLESS YOU BELIEVE IN THE FAITH TO WHICH THEY BELONG!!* Otherwise, as I've just stated, you insult members of that faith.

I'm 100% atheist, and even I find it offensive!

If you wish to have yourself permanently etched with such a symbol, join the Catholic Church first (though body art is frowned upon, so you might have some issues there...).

Right, I've said my 2p's worth, time for my 3rd cup o' joe of the morning (I've been up since 4! Have to eat brekkie stupidly early before the kitchen fitters come at 7!)

SP xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SisterPsychosis said:


> How the fvck can you say they're "nice and meaningful", when you don't even know what they're called...?! They're *ROSARY* beads and they're a symbol of Catholic penitence and contrition. I actually find it pretty offensive and insulting when people decide to have tattoos of things 'just because'. If you're Catholic, then fine but, as you've just admitted you're atheist, you're denigrating and demeaning a very powerful symbol of the Catholic faith, even more so because you can't even give it its correct name (rosemary is a Mediterranean herb, you w***er!).
> 
> I would say the same if anyone decided to have a tattoo of Vishnu, Shiva, the Qu'ran, Torah, Pentateuch, Star of David (though this has become more political in recent times, it's actually a Jewish emblem), Jesus Christ, any saint, etc.
> 
> ...


I dont really care how offensive you find it, but call another member a w4nker again and you will be banned.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice tats, but common now, this is more like it!! Job done


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> are you catholic? if you end up in hell with that tattoo on you get the exta red hot pokers!


LOL if I find myself in eternal damnation, I would forward to extra pokers


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SisterPsychosis said:


> How the fvck can you say they're "nice and meaningful", when you don't even know what they're called...?! They're *ROSARY* beads and they're a symbol of Catholic penitence and contrition. I actually find it pretty offensive and insulting when people decide to have tattoos of things 'just because'. If you're Catholic, then fine but, as you've just admitted you're atheist, you're denigrating and demeaning a very powerful symbol of the Catholic faith, even more so because you can't even give it its correct name (rosemary is a Mediterranean herb, you w***er!).
> 
> I would say the same if anyone decided to have a tattoo of Vishnu, Shiva, the Qu'ran, Torah, Pentateuch, Star of David (though this has become more political in recent times, it's actually a Jewish emblem), Jesus Christ, any saint, etc.
> 
> ...


its rag week isnt it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> its rag week isnt it


lmao

it must be cos SP is normally such a chilled out, laid back, non confrontational poster :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

If you want a relgious Tattoo and one that means something to you even though your athesist, i suggest you check out my link of Raptor Jesus

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Raptor_Jesus


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

A was wantin the last supper tattoo on ma d1ck, but ma gfs not happy about 13 guys stairing up at her


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

My new tattoo :


----------

